

Is it Time to Abolish Middle Management? - ChristianMarks
http://www.psychologytoday.com/collections/201403/march-8-14/time-abolish-middle-management?tr=HomeColItem

======
walshemj
Not going to get rid of the span of control problem - this is like
streamlining the army by doing away with NCO's.

